# Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

Möchte mir hier ein paar (Unterwasser-/Schwimmblatt-)Pflanzen bestellen:

http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Teichpflanzen/

Hat jemand von euch dort schon einmal was bestellt ? Hab folgende Fragen:

1. Wie werden die Pflanzen geliefert ? (Wurzel, mit Pflanzkorb, mit Substrat, ...)
2. Ist diese "Schieferton-Mischung" (=Erde+Sand+Substrat ?) dazu geeignet, Wasserpflanzen zu pflanzen ?
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Teichpflanzen/Pflanzkoerbe-Duenger-etc/Schieferton-Mischung.html
:

Bitte dirgend um Hilfe!!!!!!

LG


----------



## Koipaar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hallo Onyx,

wir haben dieses Jahr eine Seerose incl. Pflanzkorb und schiefertonmischung bestellt. Die Seerose sah gut entwickelt aus und war auch ordentlich verpackt (kam feucht bei uns an). Der Pflanzkorb war flach und hat mich an einen Korb erinnert, in dem Bäcker die Brötchen lagern. Wie die Qualität ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, wir warten noch auf sichtbare Wuchsergebnisse. Vor einigen Jahren hatten wir aber Samen für den Uferbereich bestellt und wir waren mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hi Christoph,

das heißt also, meine Pflanzen kommen ohne Erde und Korb, nur eingewickelt in z.B. Papier. Ich muss also die Körbe + Schiefertonmischung seperat bestellen ?

LG


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

_Hallo,
ich hab mir damals die ersten Pflanzen im Baumarkt gekauft dazu Pflanzkörbe und 
Spielsand eingepflanzt und Kies oben drauf und in den Teich versenkt . Fertig.  _


----------



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*



Springmaus schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> ich hab mir damals die ersten Pflanzen im Baumarkt gekauft dazu Pflanzkörbe und
> spielsand und fertig  _



und keine Erde/Substrat ?


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hallo

nein


----------



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

und das Wasser wurde net trübe und verschmutzt ?


----------



## animei (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hallo,

also normale Erde schonmal gar nicht, davon wird Dein Teich trübe. Meine Pflanzen sitzen alle nur in reinem Lehm. Hier im Forum kannst Du lesen, dass die meisten nur in Lehm, Sand oder Lehm-Sand-Gemisch pflanzen. Nur Seerosen pflanzen manche in Teicherde und düngen sie auch gelegentlich, da, wie Du selbst an anderer Stelle geschrieben hast, ihr Nährstoffbedarf hoch ist. Meine Seerosen sitzen allerdings auch nur in Lehm, und gedüngt habe ich sie noch nie.

Die Schieferton-Mischung von naturagart kenne ich nicht, ich würde sie nicht bestellen. Sie ist sicher nicht schlecht, wie das meiste von naturagart, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie unbedingt nötig ist, und mir wär sie zu teuer für ein bisschen Lehm, Sand und weiß der Kuckuck was noch.

PS: Hab gerade gesehen, bei der Mischung von naturagart ist der Sand ja gar nicht dabei, den musst Du selber dazutun. 

Übrigens, damit es den Lehm nicht aus den Körben spült, lege ich diese immer mit Vliesresten aus und obendrauf ein paar größere Kiesel.

Achso, was Du bei Deiner Pflanzenbestellung auch noch beachten solltest: Dein Teich hat nur eine durchgehende Tiefe vo 50 cm, keine unterschiedlichen Pflanzstufen, das schränkt die Auswahl etwas ein, außer Du baust irgendwelche Podeste, auf die Du die Pflanzen stellst.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hallo,

die Pflanzen von NG sind in der Regel "nackig". Die Körbe sind eigentlich nur für Seerosen gedacht. 

Für alle übrigen Pflanzen würde ich - falls möglich auf Körbe verzichten. Ansonsten nimmt man meistens die kleinen schwarzen gelochten, die Du im Gartencenter von Gardena oder Ubbink bekommst. 

Das teure Substrat muss nicht sein. Du kannst auch - wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, Sand und Lehm selber mischen.


----------



## Doc (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Also ich pflanze immer in Teicherde ... zuletzt vorgestern Tannenwedel in 4 Körbe. Vor zwei Tagen waren die Spitzen noch ca. 10cm unterhalb des Wassers, jetzt schon über der Wasseroberfläche. Der Dreck, der beim Einsetzen eingespült wird, landet in einer Stunde im Filter^^


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hi Onyx,
(oder wie Du richtig heißt ), da hast Du schon die richtigen Antworten bekommen!
Pflanzen benötigen einen "Boden", hier im Forum stöber' mal unter "Substrat"!
Ich empfehle Dir Lehm, bzw. lehmhaltigen Sand. Letzteren bekommst Du im Baustoffhandel ("Kies bzw. Sand 0-3 mm"), oder als Spielsand im Baumarkt.
Damit brauchst Du nicht zu sparen. Bei ausreichend Pflanzen und Filterung droht keine Gefahr. Andernfalls darfst Du außerhalb der Pflanzenzone für einen "sedimetfreien" Boden sorgen, wenn Du keine Algen möchtest .
Ich bevorzuge das "Substrat", weil es pH und weitere Werte wie GH, Phosphat etc. am besten einregelt.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hi Onyx,
Teicherde, Gartenerde oder Kompost sind immer gut für das Wachstum der Teichpflanzen - aber tödlich bei "freier" Teichoberfläche! Wenn Dein Teich nicht von Seerosen & Co nicht mehr sichtbar ist, dann kannst Du die Pflanzen in Erde setzen. Anderenfalls verbietet sich das, und aturagart nimmt darauf Rücksicht !
Im Fall Baumarkt darfst Du erst mal die Erde von den Pflanzen abspülen, und sie dann in ein humusarmes Substrat (Lehm) einsetzen. Als Alternative kannst Du auch die Töpfe mit Lehm bedecken. Aber dann sollte Dein Teich funktionieren!


----------



## ONYX (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hab noch schnell ne Frage, kann man Hornkraut(=Hornblatt) in die Erde (Pflanzenkorb stecken) ?


----------



## bernd1 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Hallo Onyx,

wenn Du bei NG eine Seerose mit dem flachen Pflanzkorb bestellst, erhälst Du die Lehm/Tonmischung + ein Jutetuch + Langzeitdünger für die Seerose + genaue Pflanzanleitung gratis dazu.

Habe dies u.a. vor 3 Wochen bestellt. Die Lieferungen werden schnell und für die Pflanzen optimal (in feuchter Zeitung, Wasserpflanzen in Kunststoffboxen mit Wasser) geliefert.

Die Pflanzen haben einen guten Wurzelballen und  kaum Erde, so dass kaum Nährstoffe eingespült werden oder man die Erde mühsam entfernen müßte.

Meine Pflanzen entwickeln sich bestens, ich kann NG nur empfehlen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hab noch schnell ne Frage, kann man __ Hornkraut(=__ Hornblatt) in die Erde (Pflanzenkorb stecken) ?




Hi,

nee, brauchst Du nur in den Teich werfen. Ceratophyllum demersum ist wurzellos und braucht nicht eingepflanzt zu werden. Kannst sie aber schon mit Kies beschweren/in Substrat stecken damit sie anfangs an der selben Stelle bleiben. Später trennen sie sich aber von "Einpflanzort" da Ceratophyllum von hinten her langsam abstirbt (dann treibts weider frei im Teich rum)

MfG Frank


----------



## ONYX (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestellung*

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Hier kann zu gemacht werden.


----------

